# Skipper's Adventures - Week 7 Zip Lining over the RainForest



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Dedicated to SPBudgie (Ollie) 

Zip Lining over the Rainforest

​*​


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skippers*

This is too cute, Deb. It makes me want to snuggle and tickle him. What a warm fuzzy!!! Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Priceless , he is a handsome boy for sure


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

What's this? I've been away working for a week and Skippy has become Skipper? Our boy is growing up. What heights will he aspire to? The highest if that harness thingy has anything to do with it.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb Skippy is so cute and adorable...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Goodness he is a cutie patootie! 

And, he is definitely braver than me .... jumping out of a perfectly good plane with a handkerchief and a few straps on is something that'll NEVER happen to me! :laughing:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Should have known Skipper would do some Zip Lining....He has the chilled out look on his face like....this is a cakewalk...


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Man he's adorable! I can't get enough of him!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Skippy is so adventurous, he looks extra cute with his zip lining gear!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Now that's what I call a FREE FLIGHT BUDGIE. How relaxed and chilled does this little guy look I ask? Too cute for words DEB


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My Momma is too afraid to try this but Zip Lining is LOTS of fun and you can go really fast! Wheeeee!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

I want my very own GI Skipper action figure for Xmas!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH and Skippy in leather does make the girls go OOOHHHHH I'm sure Not to mention Nick


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Skipper is so brave and daring, showing what a big boy he is....... but I just want to tickle those cute little feet poking out of his harness!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Oh how Thrilling! Our little Skipper is Master of all he assays! And - as always, he looks as cool as a little powder blue cucumber, speeding through the canopy. What will he think of Next!?!...*


----------



## PUPALUP (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the photos you do of him he is lovely


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you to everybirdie who looked at and commented on my adventure!
:wave:
Skipper​*


----------

